# Just got blocked by Barry Robinson. LOL



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

He called Broner a "bored genius" and i said in comment section: "AB is an assclown, who lost to Quintero, PDL and looked poor against weakest champ at 147". Not very politically correct by me, but i think what i said is truth. Here that video:






At first appearance he looked intelligent, but then i noticed, that he tends to overthink everything, even small, irrelevant details. He also chooses moments from fights, where his favorite boxers look very good, same here with Broner. I think calling Adrien a "genius" is a little bit too much. I also found using Leonardo da Vinci quote in video about Broner hilarious. This guy is mad, haha

Whats your thoughts?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, his breakdown doesn't come across as very strategic or very intuitive. I'm pretty sure he takes inspiration from the NBA videos breakdown channel. I like that there's someone out there trying to use that approach for boxing, but there's a big difference between their approach, and his approach.

Take the comments on board, @ControlIsFun ....and by the way, don't get mad that people are saying he lost to PDL and Quintero and went to the wire with past prime Paulie. He's 25-2, arguably 24-3, and that's a fact...or do you want to give Chavez Sr credit for beating Whitaker? Because when I talk to anyone about Whitaker, they all remember him as the slick guy who beat Chavez even though the decision wasn't given to him.

I haven't seen this Broner vid but I feel like he's going to rave about how good Broner is or something.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah, his breakdown doesn't come across as very strategic or very intuitive. I'm pretty sure he takes inspiration from the NBA videos breakdown channel. I like that there's someone out there trying to use that approach for boxing, but there's a big difference between their approach, and his approach.
> 
> Take the comments on board, @ControlIsFun ....and by the way, don't get mad that people are saying he lost to PDL and Quintero and went to the wire with past prime Paulie. *He's 25-2, arguably 24-3*, and that's a fact...or do you want to give Chavez Sr credit for beating Whitaker? Because when I talk to anyone about Whitaker, they all remember him as the slick guy who beat Chavez even though the decision wasn't given to him.
> 
> I haven't seen this Broner vid but I feel like he's going to rave about how good Broner is or something.


Broners resume is 25 - 2. I think Paulie lost, but a "genius" is supposed to be way ahead of all other fighters, even at a young age, and struggling with an feather fisted, old fighter, who cant win by KO and doesnt have stamina to win on points is just pathetic. Every elite (Cotto) or semi-elite fighter(Khan, Hatton) beat the shit out of Paulie.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Broners resume is 25 - 2. I think Paulie lost, but a "genius" is supposed to be way ahead of all other fighters, even at a young age, and struggling with an feather fisted, old fighter, who cant win by KO and doesnt have stamina to win on points is just pathetic. Every elite (Cotto) or semi-elite fighter(Khan, Hatton) beat the shit out of Paulie.


The hype is going to be ridiculous if he beats who IMO has been an overrated and dumb fighter just because of Ortiz's glass will, in Maidana.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Maidana will stop Broner, wait and see.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Maidana will stop Broner, wait and see.


100 vcash :verysad:rofl


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> 100 vcash :verysad:rofl


Fucking Povetkin and Luis Pabon.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

"weakest champ at 147"
Haha, fuck off hater. If Paulie was the weakest at 147 then why didn't Mayweather fight him?
Checkmate racist.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The hype is going to be ridiculous if he beats who IMO has been an overrated and dumb fighter just because of Ortiz's glass will, in Maidana.


Why you hatin' on Broner so hard UG?

About Billions gonna son Chino :deal


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bump this thread in 2015 or something.....Broner will be viewed like Berto is viewed today, with all due respect to Berto who is a warrior.......


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

It's funny to see From Russia and Gaul talk shit about Coach B. :lol: As if they know more about boxing than him. Yall need to stop.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Why you hatin' on Broner so hard UG?
> 
> About Billions gonna son Chino :deal


I'm mixed about A.B. There's one part of me that really likes him, one part that really dislikes him.

*Likes*
He has a funny personality, even if some of his jokes are shit, he's still a character so it's just pretty funny anyway
The way he's integrating himself in media, i.e music, TV shows, going on tour etc. this is bringing boxing on the map
He is a talent
His twitter meltdowns

*Dislikes*
He is not Lomachenko-esque in his career approach, his career is a case of RusselJuniorism. I fucking hate this.
Throwing money down the toilet, that's a true low, perhaps unforgivable. People do crazy and funny things to keep a sort of image but this is fucked up.
Robbing a grandma
Don't really like this whole $$ bullshit, I don't like Mayweather's $$ bullshit. It's actually funny but there's a social role to play when you have a fan base..it's cool 
to be joking around like that with your friends though. 
Copying Mayweather word for word - I get that he wants to take over Mayweather's media image and get $ for it, but he needs to have his own originality


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm mixed about A.B. There's one part of me that really likes him, one part that really dislikes him.
> 
> *Likes*
> He has a funny personality, even if some of his jokes are shit, he's still a character so it's just pretty funny anyway
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> "weakest champ at 147"
> Haha, fuck off hater. If Paulie was the weakest at 147 then why didn't Mayweather fight him?
> Checkmate racist.


Who wanted to see Mayweather fight a guy,who even didnt have a punchers chance against Floyd ? you fucking idiot...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner aint boring LOL


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

control is a huge Mayweather fan, so his bias kicks in when he sees a fighter who admires Mayweather and tries to be an exact copy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The hype is going to be ridiculous if he beats who IMO has been an overrated and dumb fighter just because of Ortiz's glass will, in Maidana.


It'd be a very great win if a guy fought at 130 in the beginning of 2012, and beats Maidana a year and a half later


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It'd be a very great win if a guy fought at 130 in the beginning of 2012, and beats Maidana a year and a half later


Yup sounds awesome when you put it like that tbh...and I suppose Broner is still very young too, but you kkinda have to question his 130lb legacy tbh because of his weight cutting. He's probably 155-160 as a walk around weight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yup sounds awesome when you put it like that tbh...and I suppose Broner is still very young too, but you kkinda have to question his 130lb legacy tbh because of his weight cutting. He's probably 155-160 as a walk around weight.


:conf

RENE beats him


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> control is a huge Mayweather fan, so his bias kicks in when he sees a fighter who admires Mayweather and tries to be an exact copy


or maybe he just gets erection from watching a shoulder roll, haha


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Maidana will stop Broner, wait and see.


i am not so sure, Rene is a bit fragile, especially to the body. Durable body punchers like Ruslan or Thurman would definitely wreck AB


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Vic said:


> Fucking Povetkin and Luis Pabon.


Please tell me you didn't seriously bet on Povetkin to beat Wlad? :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

From Russia said:


> or maybe he just gets erection from watching a shoulder roll, haha


I exposed this fool.
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?21855-Barry-Robinson-DKSAB-DeBunked

My left ball knows more about boxing than him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Please tell me you didn't seriously bet on Povetkin to beat Wlad? :lol:


The odds were good......for weeks I said around here that Poetkin had a chance, but I never said he had a bigger chance than Wlad.
Truth is, with a fair referee we still don´t know how that would go. The other time I bet vcash here was in the Bradley vs Provodnikov fight.....and I was robbed in that fight, referee again....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

From Russia said:


> or maybe he just gets erection from watching a shoulder roll, haha


I´ll make a thread soon about why I think, plenty of reasons. I like Maidana but I´m not picking him because of that, I´m having a good year so far.....bets on Rigondeaux, Stevenson (vs Dawson) and Garcia (vs Matthysse) delivered for me.....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yup sounds awesome when you put it like that tbh...and I suppose Broner is still very young too,* but you kkinda have to question his 130lb legacy tbh because of his weight cutting.*


Then we'd have to do it for guys like Morales and Pacquiao and Marquez too.

Dude STOP the hate :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Vic said:


> The odds were good......for weeks I said around here that Poetkin had a chance, but I never said he had a bigger chance than Wlad.
> Truth is, with a fair referee we still don´t know how that would go. The other time I bet vcash here was in the Bradley vs Provodnikov fight.....and I was robbed in that fight, referee again....


I believe Bradley won even though i didn't really score the fight round by round. Wlad by decision would have been a good bet or I did bet on the over (povetkin almost fucked up in the first rounds I was lucky) if you a vRich betting even on the favourite will be worth it if Hopkins loses this weekend he owes me 2546 vCash


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Vic said:


> The odds were good......for weeks I said around here that Poetkin had a chance, but I never said he had a bigger chance than Wlad.
> Truth is, with a fair referee we still don´t know how that would go. The other time I bet vcash here was in the Bradley vs Provodnikov fight.....and I was robbed in that fight, referee again....


I bet on him as well. Who was to know somebody could win a fight like that. It was a performance worthy of a DQ if ever there was one. Just proves he and is camp also didn't fancy they're chances against Povetkin.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> *I believe Bradley won* even though i didn't really score the fight round by round. Wlad by decision would have been a good bet or I did bet on the over (povetkin almost fucked up in the first rounds I was lucky) if you a vRich betting even on the favourite will be worth it if Hopkins loses this weekend he owes me 2546 vCash


I´m not talking about the scorecard.....but about that first round, the KD, people forget that, it would change the scorecards.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Masters said:


> I exposed this fool.
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?21855-Barry-Robinson-DKSAB-DeBunked
> 
> My left ball knows more about boxing than him.


Shit, he also banned you, what a pussy, seriously...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It'd be a very great win if a guy fought at 130 in the beginning of 2012, and beats Maidana a year and a half later


Not really. After all Broner is a full fledged Welterweight. He is not a small Welterweight too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not really. After all Broner is a full fledged Welterweight. He is not a small Welterweight too.


a full fledged welterweight when he was making 130? Shut the hell up


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic will be on here talking about Chaves being the next 147 champion soon.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> a full fledged welterweight when he was making 130? Shut the hell up


Did Broner look like a Lightweight against Paulie? Dude is a Welterweight now.
He fights at Welterweight so he is a Welterweight. Easy as that. Plain and simple.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Did Broner look like a Lightweight against Paulie? Dude is a Welterweight now.


That doesn't really disprove what I said.



bballchump11 said:


> It'd be a very great win if a guy fought at 130 in the beginning of 2012, and beats Maidana a year and a half later


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The videos I've seen of him were good. Pointing out Cotto and Floyd's strategies against each other, Duran's parrying and feinting, Canelo's versatility with the jab and nature as a counter-puncher, etc. But Broner is no genius. I'll have to watch and see.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> a full fledged welterweight when he was making 130? Shut the hell up


Exactly. If Broner makes weight and then wins, he deserves credit. Mosley was also a _massive_ lightweight who proved he could hang with quality welterweights. I'm not a fan of Broner but he gets underrated and undue hate a lot of the time.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

O59 said:


> I'm not a fan of Broner but he gets underrated and undue hate a lot of the time.


Do you think Berto was underrated, O ?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Vic will be on here talking about Chaves being the next 147 champion soon.


Say what you want about him, he surprised a lot of you guys, not me.....still hard to understand what happened in the Thurman fight but still he was showing to Thurman that he is just as good as the best guys in the weight.....arguibly winning the fight at the point of the stoppage.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Say what you want about him, he surprised a lot of you guys, not me.....still hard to understand what happened in the Thurman fight but still he was showing to Thurman that he is just as good as the best guys in the weight.....arguibly winning the fight at the point of the stoppage.


Thurman isn't the best guy at 147 so Chaves hanging with a raw Thurman is hardly a testament of his greatness, plus that body shot made him lay it down.
funny how you still are dick riding him yet hate on a broner that started at 130 and took a 147 championship from a 147 fighter his first fight in the division.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> Do you think Berto was underrated, O ?


No. I think Broner suffers from both underrating and overrating by people on both sides of the fence, but I think a happy medium would be to consider him an accomplished, but flawed, young talent. At 24 he's already won titles in three different weight classes, beating the likes of Ponce de Leon (close-ish fight, scored it for PDL myself but wouldn't be up in arms if someone thought Broner won), Litzau, Rodriguez, Perez, Escobedo, DeMarco, Rees, Malignaggi, etc. Say what you want about the general quality of opponent but moving up from super-featherweight to completely dominate the #1 lightweight in the world and knock him out in a completely one-sided fight is impressive.

Then jumping up two weight divisions to beat a belt-holder at the weight. Whether Malignaggi made it difficult or not, I thought Adrien won and Paulie's a good fighter. :conf

Even if Maidana were to beat Broner, or even stop him, I'd never compare him to Berto.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


> i am not so sure, Rene is a bit fragile, especially to the body. Durable body punchers like Ruslan or Thurman would definitely wreck AB


If he even fights either man. Feel Broner's not gonna test himself but hope I'm wrong. Would love if he fought both would give him props but he's not far from another Broner imho. Matchmaking has done him wonders until he gets a real solid fighter and a faded Paulie who won 4-5 rds off him rings alarms me.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thurman isn't the best guy at 147 so Chaves hanging with a raw Thurman is hardly a testament of his greatness, plus that body shot made him lay it down.
> funny how you still are dick riding him yet* hate on a broner *that started at 130 and took a 147 championship from a 147 fighter his first fight in the division.


It´s simply because of the hype...if Broner was not that hyped I would probably say good things about him and that´s all....he has talent, of course....but my problem with him and a few others, is that undeserved hype while others have no hype and deserve just like him....the unfair treatement is what grind my gears.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> It´s simply because of the hype...if Broner was not that hyped I would probably say good things about him and that´s all....he has talent, of course....but my problem with him and a few others, is that undeserved hype while others have no hype and deserve just like him....the unfair treatement is what grind my gears.


Broner wasn't even hyped like Berto.
Broner literally came out of nowhere and made his own hype and his own name with his attention getting antics, like the "pops brush my hair" or his world star antics. He created his own name and hype.

GRJ was more hyped them Broner who didn't have the olympic pedigree.

You just hating man, stop hating man. LOL


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

O59 said:


> No. I think Broner suffers from both underrating and overrating by people on both sides of the fence, but I think a happy medium would be to consider him an accomplished, but flawed, young talent. At 24 he's already won titles in three different weight classes, beating the likes of Ponce de Leon (close-ish fight, scored it for PDL myself but wouldn't be up in arms if someone thought Broner won), Litzau, Rodriguez, Perez, Escobedo, DeMarco, Rees, Malignaggi, etc. Say what you want about the general quality of opponent but moving up from super-featherweight to completely dominate the #1 lightweight in the world and knock him out in a completely one-sided fight is impressive.
> 
> Then jumping up two weight divisions to beat a belt-holder at the weight. Whether Malignaggi made it difficult or not, I thought Adrien won and Paulie's a good fighter. :conf
> 
> Even if Maidana were to beat Broner, or even stop him, I'd never compare him to Berto.


Paulie was stopped by Khan and yet if you say that Khan is better than Broner people will act like you are nuts or something.....that´s a overrated fighter.
Berto beat difficult opponents in guys like Carlos Quintana, Juan Urango, Steve Forbes and Jan Zaveck.
If you feel that Broner beat Paulie, then yeah, it is arguibly a better win than anything Berto did.....but not comparable ? Hmm...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

O59 said:


> Exactly. If Broner makes weight and then wins, he deserves credit. Mosley was also a _massive_ lightweight who proved he could hang with quality welterweights. I'm not a fan of Broner but he gets underrated and undue hate a lot of the time.


yeah thanks man and I'm not one of those to overrate Broner, but I don't like double standards for any fighter. People were talking crap and saying he'd definitely wouldn't fight a Matthysse or Maidana.

and nobody in their right mind last year would have said Broner was going to jump up to 147 in a year and beat Maidana


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Paulie was stopped by Khan and yet if you say that Khan is better than Broner people will act like you are nuts or something.....that´s a overrated fighter.
> Berto beat difficult opponents in guys like Carlos Quintana, Juan Urango, Steve Forbes and Jan Zaveck.
> If you feel that Broner beat Paulie, then yeah, it is arguibly a better win than anything Berto did.....but not comparable ? Hmm...


Styles make fights. You are better than this Vic


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Shit, he also banned you, what a pussy, seriously...


Yeah, i you cant take a bit of criticism you have no business offering an opinion or making videos.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> a full fledged welterweight when he was making 130? Shut the hell up


How old was he back then 19/ 20????He was way bigger than all those guys. He even failed to make weight. He's a natural 140/147 pounder. Understand?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Masters said:


> How old was he back then 19/ 20????He was way bigger than all those guys. He even failed to make weight. He's a natural 140/147 pounder. Understand?


This is like saying Mikey Garcia is natural SuperLightweight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Masters said:


> How old was he back then 19/ 20????He was way bigger than all those guys. He even failed to make weight. He's a natural 140/147 pounder. Understand?


he failed to make weight against Eloy Perez February 25th, 2012 at 130 pounds? Yeah like I said, stop with the double standards with Broner. All this "he's fighting midgets" stuff is bullshit.

3 of his last 4 opponents were taller than him. And Rees, the sole guy that was shorter than him weighed the same exact amount as him on fight night.

Then lets look at the lightweight champions

Richard Abril is 5'9
Ricky Burns is 5'10
Miguel Vasquez is 5'11
Adrien Broner is 5'7

and the guy Broner won it from

5'10 Antonio DeMarco


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Fair enough.


AB rockin Filipino Fleece. lol wtf


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner is smaller than most of WW. He comes in at like 150-51. Dudes a boxing genius.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he failed to make weight against Eloy Perez February 25th, 2012 at 130 pounds? Yeah like I said, stop with the double standards with Broner. All this "he's fighting midgets" stuff is bullshit.
> 
> 3 of his last 4 opponents were taller than him. And Rees, the sole guy that was shorter than him weighed the same exact amount as him on fight night.
> 
> ...


Broner significantly outweighed DeMarco as he did a lot of guys. Height has nothing to do with it. Broner has a big broad frame. A swift breeze looks like it could blow DeMarco away. DeMarco looked like he was punching a wall that night, same with Rees.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Masters said:


> Broner significantly outweighed DeMarco as he did a lot of guys. Height has nothing to do with it. Broner has a big broad frame. A swift breeze looks like it could blow DeMarco away. DeMarco looked like he was punching a wall that night, same with Rees.


IF you make contracted weight you belong in your division.
everytime a young black fighter gets noice, folks can't wait to come out the wood work and try to discredit them or demean their accomplishments.
Same shit with Paul Williams (only after his accident did the same people who claimed he was picking on small fighters at 147 finally stop hating and appreciate him) same shit with Broner, same shit starting with Terrance Crawford (oh he got hit too much, next fight, oh he is too safety first).

Typical of a certain subset of boxing "fans"


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he failed to make weight against Eloy Perez February 25th, 2012 at 130 pounds? Yeah like I said, stop with the double standards with Broner. All this "he's fighting midgets" stuff is bullshit.
> 
> 3 of his last 4 opponents were taller than him. And Rees, the sole guy that was shorter than him weighed the same exact amount as him on fight night.
> 
> ...


Dude this is not relevant. Broner fights at Welterweight so he is a Welterweight. I cant make it easier to understand for you.:bart And there are no height divisions in boxing.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> IF you make contracted weight you belong in your division.
> everytime a young black fighter gets noice, folks can't wait to come out the wood work and try to discredit them or demean their accomplishments.
> Same shit with Paul Williams (only after his accident did the same people who claimed he was picking on small fighters at 147 finally stop hating and appreciate him) same shit with Broner, same shit starting with Terrance Crawford (oh he got hit too much, next fight, oh he is too safety first).
> 
> Typical of a certain subset of boxing "fans"


Shut your stupid retarded mouth. It was only a matter of time before Broner out-grew the division. Understand the growth of the human body. I only ever see you moaning about the colour line and crying 'hate'. Were are talking boxing here. If You cant GTFO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Masters said:


> Broner significantly outweighed DeMarco as he did a lot of guys. Height has nothing to do with it. Broner has a big broad frame. A swift breeze looks like it could blow DeMarco away. DeMarco looked like he was punching a wall that night, same with Rees.


Oh so against DeMarco, Broner is shorter, but that doesn't matter because he weighed more

but against Rees, he weighed the same, but that didn't matter because he was taller.

Stop with the double standards.



LuckyLuke said:


> Dude this is not relevant. Broner fights at Welterweight so he is a Welterweight. I cant make it easier to understand for you.:bart And there are no height divisions in boxing.


Broner is fighting at WW right now, so he's a WW right now. He was fighting at 130 last year, so that means guess what? He was a superfeatherweight last year.

It's still impressive that a superfeatherweight champion can defend his title in February of 2012 and beat Maidana at welterweight in 2013


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Masters said:


> Shut your stupid retarded mouth. It was only a matter of time before Broner out-grew the division. Understand the growth of the human body. I only ever see you moaning about the colour line and crying 'hate'. Were are talking boxing here. If You cant GTFO.


Understand he only failed to make weight at one fight against Escobodo, all else about him picking on small people or criticizing him for fighting in divisions he makes weight for is BS.

Calling people like you out on your BS and double standards as it relates to black fighters isn't crying or moaining, it is exposing your hypocrisy.

Now of all the people who cry about Broner picking on small fighters, I've not heard a single one of you talk about Rios and his multiple weight failures or mikey garcia and his missing weight against Salido. Oh because you don't have an axe to grind against them that is why.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh so against DeMarco, Broner is shorter, but that doesn't matter because he weighed more
> 
> but against Rees, he weighed the same, but that didn't matter because he was taller.
> 
> ...


They really think they are fooling people and that people buy them being impartial. It is ridiculous.
You forgot to add a superfeatherweight champ who moved up and destroyed the #1 lightweight in DeMarco en route to the WW victory and Maidana defense.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner is fighting at WW right now, so he's a WW right now. He was fighting at 130 last year, so that means guess what? He was a superfeatherweight last year.
> 
> It's still impressive that a superfeatherweight champion can defend his title in February of 2012 and beat Maidana at welterweight in 2013


So whats your point? My point was Broner is a full fledged Welterweight. He certainly looked like a full fledged Welterweight against Paulie. Broner is a Welterweight now. And not a small one thats for sure.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh so against DeMarco, Broner is shorter, but that doesn't matter because he weighed more
> 
> but against Rees, he weighed the same, but that didn't matter because he was taller.
> 
> Stop with the double standards.


There is no double standards. I don't see your point. Broner failed to make weight by over 3 pounds. He was out growing the division. He will never be fighting at super featherweight again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Understand he only failed to make weight at one fight against Escobodo, all else about him picking on small people or criticizing him for fighting in divisions he makes weight for is BS.
> 
> Calling people like you out on your BS and double standards as it relates to black fighters isn't crying or moaining, it is exposing your hypocrisy.
> 
> Now of all the people who cry about Broner picking on small fighters, I've not heard a single one of you talk about Rios and his multiple weight failures or mikey garcia and his missing weight against Salido. Oh because you don't have an axe to grind against them that is why.


exactly man. What, so Broner isn't good unless he fights at his walking around weight? Omar Figueroa is another one. He's 5'8 and rehydrates to 150 on fight night, the same as Broner. But you don't hear shit about him.

If you can cut down and make the weight class without seriously hampering your performance/health legally, then that's your weight class.

oh so Broner gains 15 pounds over night?

That's not shit compared to
Rios 140 to 161
Alfredo Angulo 153.5 to 174
Chavez 160 to 180
Gatti 141 to 160
Gamboa 130 to 148


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Understand he only failed to make weight at one fight against Escobodo, all else about him picking on small people or criticizing him for fighting in divisions he makes weight for is BS.
> 
> Calling people like you out on your BS and double standards as it relates to black fighters isn't crying or moaining, it is exposing your hypocrisy.
> 
> Now of all the people who cry about Broner picking on small fighters, I've not heard a single one of you talk about Rios and his multiple weight failures or mikey garcia and his missing weight against Salido. Oh because you don't have an axe to grind against them that is why.


I never once criticized Broner. Your obsessive protection of him has lead you to paranoia. Broner being to big for super feather weight is not hating on him , its a simple fact.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana is an okay win at WW for Broner but its nothing for Broner to celebrate like he beat a big threat. Will give him his due if he beats Alexander, Thurman, and/or Bradley.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They really think they are fooling people and that people buy them being impartial. It is ridiculous.
> You forgot to add a superfeatherweight champ who moved up and destroyed the #1 lightweight in DeMarco en route to the WW victory and Maidana defense.


yeah man it's ridiculous. I've always kept the same stance on this. I never gave Chavez crap for fighting at 160. Or Angulo for fighting at 154. Cutting weight is a part of boxing.



LuckyLuke said:


> So whats your point? My point was Broner is a full fledged Welterweight. He certainly looked like a full fledged Welterweight against Paulie. Broner is a Welterweight now. And not a small one thats for sure.


Well then lets not give Duran any damn credit for coming up in weight to Leonard. And fuck Mosley's jump to WW to beat Oscar. sorry @turbotime that win has less significance now.



Masters said:


> There is no double standards. I don't see your point. Broner failed to make weight by over 3 pounds. He was out growing the division. He will never be fighting at super featherweight again.


Broner didn't fail to make weight against Perez, that was against Escobedo. So like I keep mentioning, he was a comfortable superfeatherweight in early 2012 and is now fighting a dangerous fighter 3 divisions higher than that next.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Can you stay on the same page. All im saying here is Broner becoming to big for the division. Because you dont want to agree with that fact , dont change the subject to other irrelevant points.
Props to him fighting Maidana. Who the fuck is giving him shit over that. Nobody. Quit being defensive sissys. He was big at the weight. End of story.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Roger Mayweather trained AB and said that he was really shocked how big Broner is, he is probably heavier than Floyd


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> Maidana is an okay win at WW for Broner but its nothing for Broner to celebrate like he beat a big threat. Will give him his due if he beats Alexander, Thurman, and/or Bradley.


atsch

Maidana beats and knocks out better guys than Thurman has but Broner needs to beat Thurman instead? :rofl fuck off


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Masters said:


> Can you stay on the same page. All im saying here is Broner becoming to big for the division. Because you dont want to agree with that fact , dont change the subject to other irrelevant points.
> Props to him fighting Maidana. Who the fuck is giving him shit over that. Nobody. Quit being defensive sissys. He was big at the weight. End of story.


All I'm saying is that he deserves a lot credit for fighting/beating Maidana when he was 3 divisions lower than him in 2012. That was my main point :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I bet people will be praising the hell out of Mikey Garcia (and they should) if he was to go to 140 in 2 fights and beat Matthysse.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> atsch
> 
> Maidana beats and knocks out better guys than Thurman has but Broner needs to beat Thurman instead? :rofl fuck off


AT 147! He was better at 140 at least to me. Thurman is better at the weight and its still an okay win but all I'm saying is Broner shouldn't be satisfied assuming he beats Maidana. Again I'll give props when he actually beats a real threat at this point at 147 and those simply aren't Paulie & Maidana. Lets be honest, Maidana's style is better suited for Broner than Thurman.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> All I'm saying is that he deserves a lot credit for fighting/beating Maidana when he was 3 divisions lower than him in 2012. That was my main point :good


Maidana will be an impressive victory. No issues there.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Time will tell.
If Broner beats Maidana (without any bullshit), I´ll be the first to say it is a pretty good win......so far, he has a win over past prime Paulie who has been beaten by all the elite fighters he ever faced pretty _convincingly_.. Broner needs more to justify all this hype around him, I mean, Broner being a genius ? And stuff like this.....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Time will tell.
> If Broner beats Maidana (without any bullshit), I´ll be the first to say it is a pretty good win......so far, he has a win over past prime Paulie who has been beaten by all the elite fighters he ever faced pretty _convincingly_.. Broner needs more to justify all this hype around him, I mean, Broner being a genius ? And stuff like this.....


Already hedging against a Broner win. LOL
Oh if he beats him, but without any bullshit? What the fuck does that even mean.
Broner needs to justify his hype, so being a 130 champ, the man 1t 135, and then beating a 147 belt holder in his first fight in the division isn't a justification of the hype?

Put that hatorade down.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Already hedging against a Broner win. LOL
> Oh if he beats him, but without any bullshit? What the fuck does that even mean.
> Broner needs to justify his hype, so being a 130 champ, the man 1t 135, and then beating a 147 belt holder in his first fight in the division isn't a justification of the hype?
> 
> Put that hatorade down.


You know what I mean brother Bama, by *bullshit* I mean a robbery or some other mistake by the referee or judges, protecting their fellow countryman, inside USA.

Yeah first fight in the division.. though it was Paulie..past of his prime, it´s not bad.....but at the same time he was expected to do more, you know that.....most people laughed at me here when I said that Paulie would not be stopped by Broner.....right after people were all saying that PAulie is tough, not easy to stop, etc, etc....so far.. this kid, well, he didn´t impress me, that´s all I´m saying....

Avatar bet in december?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> You know what I mean brother Bama, by *bullshit* I mean a robbery or some other mistake by the referee or judges, protecting their fellow countryman, inside USA.
> 
> Yeah first fight in the division.. though it was Paulie..past of his prime, it´s not bad.....but at the same time he was expected to do more, you know that.....most people laughed at me here when I said that Paulie would not be stopped by Broner.....right after people were all saying that PAulie is tough, not easy to stop, etc, etc....so far.. this kid, well, he didn´t impress me, that´s all I´m saying....
> 
> Avatar bet in december?


Paulie never has been KO'd in his career, now all of a sudden Broner was supposed to KO him and anything less means he is hype, even though he beat him soundly? I don't understand that one.

I'll do a 1 month avatar bet with you, if I lose I'll rock the avatar of your chosing, might be a month after my Lomo avatar bet.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Paulie never has been KO'd in his career, now all of a sudden Broner was supposed to KO him and anything less means he is hype, even though he beat him soundly? I don't understand that one.
> 
> I'll do a 1 month avatar bet with you, if I lose I'll rock the avatar of your chosing, might be a month after my Lomo avatar bet.


There you go.....just 1 example I can remember right now.....there was many of those in that pre-fight week...

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8179-Broner-Malignaggi-Conference-Call/page3

Paulie was supposed to be stopped....Broner fans said it.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...tomorrow-night&p=264693&viewfull=1#post264693

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...tomorrow-night&p=268338&viewfull=1#post268338


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...tomorrow-night&p=264693&viewfull=1#post264693
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...tomorrow-night&p=268338&viewfull=1#post268338


I can' find posts where people are saying Paulie was going to cleanly outbox broner.
Doesn't change the fact that not knocking out a man who has never been knocked out is hardly a failure for any fighter.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I can' find posts where people are saying Paulie was going to cleanly outbox broner.
> Doesn't change the fact that not knocking out a man who has never been knocked out is hardly a failure for any fighter.


A non-elite fighter (Paulie, he´s not elite) past of his best going to outbox Broner was too much to bet, though some did see Paulie winning (Dwyer), or scored it a draw (Brandon Rios).....
Didn´t say anything about a failure either. I actually said it was not bad.....my point is that my view of Broner was more clear than many others inebriated by the hype, led to believe that somehow he was going to stop Paulie....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> A non-elite fighter (Paulie, he´s not elite) past of his best going to outbox Broner was too much to bet, though some did see Paulie winning (Dwyer), or scored it a draw (Brandon Rios).....
> Didn´t say anything about a failure either. I actually said it was not bad.....my point is that my view of Broner was more clear than many others inebriated by the hype, led to believe that somehow he was going to stop Paulie....


ONly dude I saw really was ACS and another poster who said he was in fact cheerleading.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

No... @Sweethome_Bama ,man...Only in 1 page of 1 thread you have 3 guys saying that Paulie wouldn´t see the last bell and 1 not explicitly saying that but stating Broner´s so called power.

1-ATrillionare

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...onference-Call&p=233055&viewfull=1#post233055

2-MrJotatp4p
"*Paulie is getting his ass knocked out*. He isn't the same fighter that fought Cotto. Broner is the real deal and he is going to punish Malignaggi. *You can bet on that.*"

HyperUppercut (didn´t say anything about a stoppage but overrates Broner´s power imo) 
"*Paulie is getting his ass whipped by Broner.* Gamboa would not do shit to Broner because *Broner has too much* skill and *power for him. Rees landing on Broner doesn't prove anything, once Broner figured his ass out it was over with the quickness. You mufuckas need to stop with the nonsense."

3-MAG1965

"Anytime he steps inside into Broner range he gets hit clean. Everytime. I cannot see this fight last too long."

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8179-Broner-Malignaggi-Conference-Call/page3*


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I don't think Broner is all hype, clearly has good offensive instincts and a versatile punch output, a solid inside game, a solid guard, very quick and powerful, he's just hyped to be the next big thing in terms of greatness, and it's worth noting Khan and Hatton both stopped fresher versions of Paulie and Cotto broke his jaw and orbital bone while barely dropping a round or 2. Broner did well but he's a better aggressor than he is a counter-puncher and he had trouble cutting the ring off on a faded B level fighter.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not really. After all Broner is a full fledged Welterweight. He is not a small Welterweight too.


when Pacquiao went up to 147 to fight De La Hoya it was considered an unthinkable absurdity. A freak show, a spectacle, a suicide mission for Manny.

Broner does it a few years later and it's discrediting.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think Broner is all hype, clearly has good offensive instincts and a versatile punch output, a solid inside game, a solid guard, very quick and powerful, he's just hyped to be the next big thing in terms of greatness, and it's worth noting Khan and Hatton both stopped fresher versions of Paulie and Cotto broke his jaw and orbital bone while barely dropping a round or 2. Broner did well but he's a better aggressor than he is a counter-puncher and he had trouble cutting the ring off on a faded B level fighter.


Well said. I think it should also be noted Broner's inability to adapt and his questionable workrate and finishing ability. Against Paulie he hardly went down to the body which would've slowed down his movement which was obviously troubling him. He was obviously outworked to a large extent (most he threw was 57 punches a round) and when he did land a solid shot on Paulie it seemed like he didn't know what to do to finish him. Like I said I didn't score the fight but I thought it was close and when I heard a judge score it in Paulies favour I didn't find it surprising at all. Paulie like was said previously in his prime was beaten far more convincingly. Broner is talented but he shouldn't buy into his own hype.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Well said. I think it should also be noted Broner's inability to adapt and his questionable workrate and finishing ability. Against Paulie he hardly went down to the body which would've slowed down his movement which was obviously troubling him. He was obviously outworked to a large extent (most he threw was 57 punches a round) and when he did land a solid shot on Paulie it seemed like he didn't know what to do to finish him. Like I said I didn't score the fight but I thought it was close and when I heard a judge score it in Paulies favour I didn't find it surprising at all. Paulie like was said previously in his prime was beaten far more convincingly. Broner is talented but he shouldn't buy into his own hype.


Good way of putting it, it seems like he's buying into his own hype, not pushing his performance, being content. I though the fight was competitive but not close, I could see giving Paulie 4 rounds not more, but in many rounds you got the impression "Paulie through a lot". For how dominant Broner was supposed to be Paulie should get credit for fighting well too, he had a good game-plan. Double jab to get Broner to shell up and lean on his back foot, then go to the body and finish up top. He didn't always land clean but like Floyd the left side of his body is the most exposed, but unlike Floyd Broner doesn't have the same experience or the movement to compensate.



conradically said:


> when Pacquiao went up to 147 to fight De La Hoya it was considered an unthinkable absurdity. A freak show, a spectacle, a suicide mission for Manny.
> 
> Broner does it a few years later and it's discrediting.


Obviously not the same, a faded Paulie is not a faded DLH and Pac started at light flyweight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Then we'd have to do it for guys like Morales and Pacquiao and Marquez too.
> 
> Dude STOP the hate :lol:


lol braaah I don't really give Pacquiao as much credit over a victory over Sasakul, or Donaire full credit in a victory over Sydorenko...because of the cutting aspect. It's just not 'right' too. It's one of the reasons why P4P I consider Julian Jackson a harder puncher than Gerald Weight Cutting McCllelan, even though Gerald's list of KO's and against virtually all of his opponents is extremely impressive. 
Nevertheless, Demarco and Sasakul are different animals as you know already.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> exactly man. What, so Broner isn't good unless he fights at his walking around weight? Omar Figueroa is another one. He's 5'8 and rehydrates to 150 on fight night, the same as Broner. But you don't hear shit about him.
> 
> If you can cut down and make the weight class without seriously hampering your performance/health legally, then that's your weight class.
> 
> ...


So their wins aren't as special either in that case. It's hard to give Donaire full credit over wins against his very good flyweight opponents


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> So their wins aren't as special either in that case. It's hard to give Donaire full credit over wins against his very good flyweight opponents


well my main issue is double standards. You're holding Broner to the same level and criticism that you're giving other fighters, so even if I may not agree 100%, I respect it


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Barry Robinson DKSAB. He focuses on irrelevant points and he doesn't even make an attempt to hide how biased he is towards certain types of fighters. To call Broner a 'bored genius' just further cements his position as a dick jockey for fighters who use a shoulder roll and are US based. Not only is he stupid but he likes to pose as an expert, I honestly don't know how anyone can take him seriously. It just goes to show that if you say any old stupid shit with conviction you'll have people saying "Good point".


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think Broner is all hype, clearly has good offensive instincts and a versatile punch output, a solid inside game, a solid guard, very quick and powerful, he's just hyped to be the next big thing in terms of greatness, and it's worth noting Khan and Hatton both stopped fresher versions of Paulie and Cotto broke his jaw and orbital bone while barely dropping a round or 2. Broner did well but he's a better aggressor than he is a counter-puncher and he had trouble cutting the ring off on a faded B level fighter.


He doesn't have the footwork to use his overrated power. He's an inaccurate fighter with poor balance. Broner is not and never will be an elite fighter. He needs to drain his ass back down where he has an advantage.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

He's right a lot about Broner. The first things that come to mind when I see Broner - A champ who is not as good as they expect him to be. A champ who doesn't try and fulfil how good he actually is. To call him a bored champ is one way to look at it. i more see him having more of a fear of failure somewhat. Maybe something else psychological.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

So his excuse for Broner struggling with Paulie was that 'he was experimenting with new things' and showed Broner tapping a guy wearing a body protecter before the fight as backup:lol:
You don't 'try out new things' fighting for a title or when trying to make a statment in a new division. Did he comment on Broners desperation and failed attempt at pressure towards the end when he thought he was behind on points or did he mention Cano beat him far more decisively ? None of that mattersatsch


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Masters said:


> So his excuse for Broner struggling with Paulie was that 'he was experimenting with new things' and showed Broner tapping a guy wearing a body protecter before the fight as backup:lol:
> You don't 'try out new things' fighting for a title or when trying to make a statment in a new division. Did he comment on Broners desperation and failed attempt at pressure towards the end when he thought he was behind on points or did he mention Cano beat him far more decisively ? None of that mattersatsch


You should watch video, where he is commenting Broner's sparring with Lydell Rhodes, AB got touched a lot by a smaller guy, talked shit and looked like shit and Barry made it look in his video, like Broner schooled Rhode's ass. I dont give a fuck, that he is a coach, he is just a dumbass, lol even a president can be dumb.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


> You should watch video, where he is commenting Broner's sparring with Lydell Rhodes, AB got touched a lot by a smaller guy, talked shit and looked like shit and Barry made it look in his video, like Broner schooled Rhode's ass. I dont give a fuck, that he is a coach, he is just a dumbass, lol even a president can be dumb.


He's a coach? :lol: Who pays him?


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

From Russia said:


> You should watch video, where he is commenting Broner's sparring with Lydell Rhodes, AB got touched a lot by a smaller guy, talked shit and looked like shit and Barry made it look in his video, like Broner schooled Rhode's ass. I dont give a fuck, that he is a coach, he is just a dumbass, lol even a president can be dumb.


I turned it off after a few minutes. For all the shit Dwyer gets , he knows boxing , more so than BR imo.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Vic said:


> Maidana will stop Broner, wait and see.


:bbb Can't wait


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He's a coach? :lol: Who pays him?


dunno, i think he should pay to be allowed to coach, haha


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> He's right a lot about Broner. The first things that come to mind when I see Broner - A champ who is not as good as they expect him to be. A champ who doesn't try and fulfil how good he actually is. To call him a bored champ is one way to look at it. i more see him having more of a fear of failure somewhat. Maybe something else psychological.


It's very confusing eith Broner because he's shown 3 times now that he can't 'step up' and get the win. By saying he'd beat Maidana, it's like I'm forgetting this screaming fact about him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Masters said:


> I turned it off after a few minutes. For all the shit Dwyer gets , he knows boxing , more so than BR imo.


sorry if it seems like I'm always arguing with you :smile
but why do people say Dwyer doesn't know what he's talking about with boxing. he seems to make good breakdowns to me. If you put anybody on youtube and told them to make a prediction and 15-30 minute long analysis on every single fight that's taking place in boxing, they're gonna get it wrong often. He's gotten some really good upsets that nobody would have expected in the past. Of course he's gotten some wrong also, but in betting it's not always picking the guy who you think will win, but picking the guy who you think is a better bet.

I know @BigBone wants to come and defend is man


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Barry Robinson DKSAB. He focuses on irrelevant points and he doesn't even make an attempt to hide how biased he is towards certain types of fighters. To call Broner a 'bored genius' just further cements his position as a dick jockey for fighters who use a shoulder roll and are US based. Not only is he stupid but he likes to pose as an expert, I honestly don't know how anyone can take him seriously. It just goes to show that if you say any old stupid shit with conviction you'll have people saying "Good point".


I don't think he's biased towards US fighters that's just not true. He prefers technical boxers which is no surprise but I don't think he's any more biased than most trainers, fans and youtube analysts. I disagree with him on a lot of thigns but I don't watch his videos because of his opinion but because of his technical breakdowns and I don't think the purpose of his videos is hearing his opinions but it's his technical breakdowns so I don't understand the hate. 
Everyone is biased towards certain fighters especially you but I just don't care I have my own opinion and that's it. And he has videos working with Jose Aldo, melvin Manhoef, Fedor, Manuel Charr and a lot of other fighters so I think there are enough who like his technical knowledge.
I don't even want to start defending him but the hate in this thread is just ridiculous especially coming from someone who's as biased as you


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> sorry if it seems like I'm always arguing with you :smile
> but why do people say Dwyer doesn't know what he's talking about with boxing. he seems to make good breakdowns to me. If you put anybody on youtube and told them to make a prediction and 15-30 minute long analysis on every single fight that's taking place in boxing, they're gonna get it wrong often. He's gotten some really good upsets that nobody would have expected in the past. Of course he's gotten some wrong also, but in betting it's not always picking the guy who you think will win, but picking the guy who you think is a better bet.
> 
> I know @BigBone wants to come and defend is man


Its impossible to predict right on boxing everytime. Even when Dywer gets it wrong , his analysis of both fighters and breakdown of styles is always on the money. I'd give Robinson more respect if he gave predictions and breakdowms of fights that haven't happened yet , but i dont think he ever has.
Like Dealt_With said , he choses to highlight only the things he wants to and ignores the rest. His Floyd/Hoya was pretty good untill he blew it by claiming the aduience were cheering for Hoya because they hated Floyd , in reality they were just cheering for their hometown hero. His bias is beyond belilef. Dwyer never made a pick based off personal preference.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Masters said:


> Its impossible to predict right on boxing everytime. Even when Dywer gets it wrong , his analysis of both fighters and breakdown of styles is always on the money. I'd give Robinson more respect if he gave predictions and breakdowms of fights that haven't happened yet , but i dont think he ever has.
> Like Dealt_With said , he choses to highlight only the things he wants to and ignores the rest. His Floyd/Hoya was pretty good untill he blew it by claiming the aduience were cheering for Hoya because they hated Floyd , *in reality they were just cheering for their hometown hero.* His bias is beyond belilef. Dwyer never made a pick based off personal preference.


what reality? yours?

Oscar doesn't even live in Vegas


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I don't think he's biased towards US fighters that's just not true. He prefers technical boxers which is no surprise but I don't think he's any more biased than most trainers, fans and youtube analysts. I disagree with him on a lot of thigns but I don't watch his videos because of his opinion but because of his technical breakdowns and I don't think the purpose of his videos is hearing his opinions but it's his technical breakdowns so I don't understand the hate.
> Everyone is biased towards certain fighters especially you but I just don't care I have my own opinion and that's it. And he has videos working with Jose Aldo, melvin Manhoef, Fedor, Manuel Charr and a lot of other fighters so I think there are enough who like his technical knowledge.
> I don't even want to start defending him *but the hate in this thread is just ridiculous* especially coming from someone who's as biased as you


Well, BR blocked me, just because i mentioned that calling a "genius" boxer, who got 2 gift decisions against B-Level fighters, aint right and i have never said to him anything personal... Why this bored genius couldnt KO fucking PDL, who got smashed by tiny Mares, if you are a bored genius, just KO him in one round and go party. I never seen someone as biased as BR, he is such a dick rider and nuthugger, its incredible. I can fully understand why so many users cant stand this guy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Masters said:


> Its impossible to predict right on boxing everytime. Even when Dywer gets it wrong , his analysis of both fighters and breakdown of styles is always on the money. I'd give Robinson more respect if he gave predictions and breakdowms of fights that haven't happened yet , but i dont think he ever has.
> Like Dealt_With said , he choses to highlight only the things he wants to and ignores the rest. His Floyd/Hoya was pretty good untill he blew it by claiming the aduience were cheering for Hoya because they hated Floyd , in reality they were just cheering for their hometown hero. His bias is beyond belilef. Dwyer never made a pick based off personal preference.


yeah sometimes when Barry gives his opinion on things, it's off. I disagree entirely with him about the Wladimir/Povetkin fight and Adrien Broner. He does break down good techniques though. I watch the videos more to see the brilliance of the fighters, not the brilliance in him breaking it down. 
and the only predictions I saw him do was Rigondeaux over Donaire. He said Paulie Mallinaggi was going to test Broner and give him a close/competitive fight and he said Stiverne was going to be difficult for Arreola.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

From Russia said:


> Well, BR blocked me, just because i mentioned that calling a "genius" boxer, who got 2 gift decisions against B-Level fighters, aint right and i have never said to him anything personal... Why this bored genius couldnt KO fucking PDL, who got smashed by tiny Mares, if you are a bored genius, just KO him in one round and go party. I never seen someone as biased as BR, he is such a dick rider and nuthugger, its incredible. I can fully understand why so many users cant stand this guy.


Yeah if he blocked you for that he's a little bit soft but still he gets bashed for the wrong reasons in this thread because even if you hate his opinion he does great breakdowns and the main purpose of his videos isn't his opinion he isn't giving advise on who wins a fight but it's about breaking down the technique I watch his videos almost entirely because of the technique and not because of his opinion. SOme in this thread seem confused and compare him to Dwyer but they are doing 2 complete different things one is giving his opinion and Robinson is breaking down videos and showing you techniques his videos aren't about his opinion


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I´m not too familiar with Robinson, but the videos I watched, it was good....

Obviously, since he called Broner a genius, I can´t say I agree with him, well, not in that one.....Broner most definitely does good things in the ring, things that the average fighter won´t do. But you can make a edited video showing something great about any of those top fighters.....and by top fighters I mean most of the top 10 in most of the divisions.....
Past prime Paulie is a semi-genius then....PRime Paulie was a genius too.....I´m sure if I went back and watch his first N´Dou fight I´ll see some impressive stuff in there, you know what I mean ?
All these guys can be called genius fighters.....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Why wouldn't he block you, if it's clear your intent was to just troll on his videos.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> I´m not too familiar with Robinson, but the videos I watched, it was good....
> 
> Obviously, since he called Broner a genius, I can´t say I agree with him, well, not in that one.....Broner most definitely does good things in the ring, things that the average fighter won´t do. But you can make a edited video showing something great about any of those top fighters.....and by top fighters I mean most of the top 10 in most of the divisions.....
> Past prime Paulie is a semi-genius then....PRime Paulie was a genius too.....I´m sure if I went back and watch his first N´Dou fight I´ll see some impressive stuff in there, you know what I mean ?
> All these guys can be called genius fighters.....


Good post.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Why wouldn't he block you, if it's clear your intent was to just troll on his videos.


No, i said truth, and he is a pussy who couldnt handle it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

From Russia said:


> No, i said truth, and he is a pussy who couldnt handle it.


Nothing constructive at all, where almost all his vids are constructive. I'm glad he blocked you


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Nothing constructive at all, where almost all his vids are constructive. I'm glad he blocked you


oh yeah, instead of explaining why his "genius" lost to B-class fighters, he blocked me and deleted my comment, teh internets arent for pussies. :war


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

From Russia said:


> oh yeah, instead of explaining why his "genius" lost to B-class fighters, he blocked me and deleted my comment, teh internets arent for pussies. :war


So you'e picking Maidana by easy KO then?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I watch the videos more to see the brilliance of the fighters, not the brilliance in him breaking it down.


This. I appreciate his breakdowns, but he seems to go off on a tangent when it comes to certain small things and comes off as a bit condescending if you're not seeing exactly what he is. Every other sentence includes "head control."


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> This. I appreciate his breakdowns, but he seems to go off on a tangent when it comes to certain small things and comes off as a bit condescending if you're not seeing exactly what he is. Every other sentence includes "head control."


:lol: yeah I feel you on that. He doesn't have any biases toward any races, nations or whatever people try to imply. If he is breaking down a certain fighter sometimes, he may not give enough credit to the opposing fighter though like Mayweather/Cotto video


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yeah I feel you on that. He doesn't have any biases toward any races, nations or whatever people try to imply. If he is breaking down a certain fighter sometimes, he may not give enough credit to the opposing fighter though like Mayweather/Cotto video


Agreed. I like his old school breakdowns a lot. The Mike McCallum-Julian Jackson analysis was class.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

From Russia said:


> oh yeah, instead of explaining why his "genius" lost to B-class fighters, he blocked me and deleted my comment, teh internets arent for pussies. :war


Questioning his opinion isn't 'trolling'. I very briefly posted the difference between Ali/Wlad and also blocked me and deleted my comment. He's just not equipped to talk box.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah sometimes when Barry gives his opinion on things, it's off. I disagree entirely with him about the Wladimir/Povetkin fight and Adrien Broner. He does break down good techniques though. I watch the videos more to see the brilliance of the fighters, not the brilliance in him breaking it down.
> and the only predictions I saw him do was Rigondeaux over Donaire. He said Paulie Mallinaggi was going to test Broner and give him a close/competitive fight and he said Stiverne was going to be difficult for Arreola.


Anybody with average boxing knowledge knew Rigo was going to beat Donaire. Its good whats he's doing, more luck to him but there are better guys out there imo.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what reality? yours?
> 
> Oscar doesn't even live in Vegas


That post is too dumb to warrant a proper response.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Masters said:


> Anybody with average boxing knowledge knew Rigo was going to beat Donaire. Its good whats he's doing, more luck to him but there are better guys out there imo.


I very famously picked Rigondeaux to school him too on esb :yep but a big majority picked Donaire. It just made those average boxing brains seem even smarter


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I very famously picked Rigondeaux to school him too on esb :yep but a big majority picked Donaire. It just made those average boxing brains seem even smarter


So did I and so did most people until that gif of Rigo going down off a jab surfaced. That messed with a lot of people's heads.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Masters said:


> That post is too dumb to warrant a proper response.


actually it's genius compared to your misdirection attempt after getting challenged on stating that Oscar is Vegas hometown hero

yet you can't see something so simple


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So you'e picking Maidana by easy KO then?


see my post #21


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> actually it's genius compared to your misdirection attempt after getting challenged on stating that Oscar is Vegas hometown hero
> 
> yet you can't see something so simple


Oscar always had the crowd behind him when he fought in Vegas. Matters not one bit he was born in neighboring California. Get Barrys cawk and balls off your face ******.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Masters said:


> Oscar always had the crowd behind him when he fought in Vegas. Matters not one bit he was born in neighboring California. Get Barrys cawk and balls off your face ******.


Hoya was the fan darling. There is no doubt about it. To say people cheered for Hoya because they dindt like Mayweather is a stupid comment to make.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

From Russia said:


> see my post #21


Ruslan was almost stopped by featherfist Bradley but Maidana is the fragile one :lol:


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hoya was the fan darling. There is no doubt about it. To say people cheered for Hoya because they dindt like Mayweather is a stupid comment to make.


Very stupid. Oscar was a megastar back then.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ruslan was almost stopped by featherfist Bradley but Maidana is the fragile one :lol:


Wtf?? No he wasn't:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Masters said:


> Wtf?? No he wasn't:lol:


Freddie was going to stop it around the 8th I believe it was.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> *Ruslan was almost stopped by featherfist Bradley* but Maidana is the fragile one :lol:


WTF???


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

From Russia said:


> WTF???


Saying idiotic things like "Thurman and Ruslan wreck Broner" it's no wonder he blocked you :lol:


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Freddie was going to stop it around the 8th I believe it was.


Thats true actually, but Ruslan would never of allowed him, probably trying to give him extra motivation.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Masters said:


> Thats true actually, but Ruslan would never of allowed him, probably trying to give him extra motivation.


He has stated numerous times he was a rround or so away from stopping the fight. Look at his face it looked like he was attacked by a bunch of Bees


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Saying idiotic things like "Thurman and Ruslan wreck Broner" it's no wonder he blocked you :lol:


I am just tired to argue with idiots and biased dickriders. Freddie was trying to motivate Ruslan, because he stopped to throw punches. Bradley never hurt him, cant you fucking undestand that when i say *fragile* that means a fighter can be hurt and floored, Maidana is fragile, Ruslan - not,. Get the fuck out with that bullshit "Ruslan was almost stopped by featherfist Bradley but Maidana is the fragile one"


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

From Russia said:


> I am just tired to argue with idiots and biased dickriders. *Freddie was trying to motivate Ruslan, *because he stopped to throw punches. Bradley never hurt him, cant you fucking undestand that when i say *fragile* that means a fighter can be hurt and floored, Maidana is fragile, Ruslan - not,. Get the fuck out with that bullshit "Ruslan was almost stopped by featherfist Bradley but Maidana is the fragile one"


:lol: Source for this? Stop making shit up. "Biased dick riders" coming from a guy who's name is Fom Russia with a Ruslan avatar :rofl :rofl Love it.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Source for this? Stop making shit up. "Biased dick riders" coming from a guy who's name is Fom Russia with a Ruslan avatar :rofl :rofl Love it.


Source for Ruslan being stopped by Bradley?:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Source for Ruslan being stopped by Bradley?:rofl


His own trainer's mouth. You must've missed the fight.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> His own trainer's mouth. You must've missed the fight.


So, Bradley stopped Ruslan?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

From Russia said:


> So, Bradley stopped Ruslan?


Quote me where I said he stopped him.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Quote me where I said he stopped him.


You said almost stopped, hypothetical shit doesnt count, but i know what do you want to say - Broner TKOs Ruslan because of cuts and swellings?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

From Russia said:


> You said almost stopped, hypothetical shit doesnt count, but i know what do you want to say - Broner TKOs Ruslan because of cuts and swellings?


I said almost stopped, which is corrrect. So why try and quote me on something I didn't say. Sort yourself out and come back please.

A guy who went life and death with Herrera and nearly stopped against A featherfist can be beaten especially by someone with the accuracy and power of a Broner.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I said almost stopped, which is corrrect. So why try and quote me on something I didn't say. Sort yourself out and come back please.
> 
> A guy who went life and death with Herrera and nearly stopped against A featherfist can be beaten especially by someone with the accuracy and power of a Broner.


haha, to stop Ruslan this way you have to move, and throw from distance tones of punches like Bradley, AB cant do it. Ruslan got big power in both hands and he will destroy Broners body, shoulder roll wont help, have you seen how many bodyshots PDL, Malignaggi and fucking Gavin Rees landed? But here is the difference - Ruslan aint a feather fisted Paulie, a 135lbs heavy PDL or midget with zero power Rees.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

From Russia said:


> haha, to stop Ruslan this way you have to move, and throw from distance tones of punches like Bradley, AB cant do it. Ruslan got big power in both hands and he will destroy Broners body, shoulder roll wont help, have you seen how many bodyshot PDL, Malignaggi and fucking Gavin Rees landed? But here is the difference - Ruslan aint a feather fisted Paulie, a 135lbs heavy PDL or midget with zero power Rees.


Again, you're "from Russia" so I expect these sorts of sentiments from dickriders. Let Provodnikov beat someone worth note first before we talk this match up.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Again, you're "from Russia" so I expect these sorts of sentiments from dickriders. *Let Provodnikov beat someone worth* note first before we talk this match up.


What have my analysis have to do with my nick? I described how i see this fight.

Unlike Broner, Ruslan fought a top 10 p4p fighter, lost a close decision and beat the shit out of him, he also KOed a proven jww. Are you fucking nuts? How about broner getting 2 gift decisions against a nobody Quintero and B-class midget PDL? You are troll, haha, i wont answer your posts.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

From Russia said:


> What have my analysis have to do with my nick? I described how i see this fight.
> 
> Unlike Broner, Ruslan fought a top 5 p4p fighter, lost a close decision and beat the shit out of him, he also KOed a proven jww. Are you fucking nuts? How about broner getting 2 gift decisions against a nobody Quintero and B-class midget PDL? You are troll, haha, i wont answer your posts.


PDL is a southie and fights nothing like Provodnikov. Do you even watch boxing?

A proven JWW? going 1-1 with Rios isn't a proven JWW if it wasn't for Prescott's shit stamina he'd have beat Alvarado too. You're a bib away from going full-retard here.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Let Provodnikov beat someone worth note first before we talk this match up.


He beat Bradley.

I know Boxrec is not saying that.....but...it´s only because of.....










Yeah Mr Pat Russel, that in the first round was not a KD :lol:atsch




It is what it is.....:conf


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Good post.


Thanks, hermano. You picking Broner against Maidana, Bogo ?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Thanks, hermano. You picking Broner against Maidana, Bogo ?


It's going back and forth in my mind. At the end of the day I have to make more excuses for Maidana winning in my mind it seems. For me Maidana has to put together a near perfect fight, use his jab, target the left side of his body, out-position him on the inside, step out of range and/or shell up to avoid body shots. He also has to address his stamina issues. But Broner just has to roll and bang to the body. Roll and bang to the body. But it's definitely winnable. I just think even if Maidana hits really hard, he'll have a hard time finding the mark consistent enough to make Broner wilt.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> It's going back and forth in my mind. At the end of the day I have to make more excuses for Maidana winning in my mind it seems. For me Maidana has to put together a near perfect fight, use his jab, target the left side of his body, out-position him on the inside, step out of range and/or shell up to avoid body shots. He also has to address his stamina issues. But Broner just has to roll and bang to the body. Roll and bang to the body. But it's definitely winnable. I just think even if Maidana hits really hard, he'll have a hard time finding the mark consistent enough to make Broner wilt.


After the Paulie fight I was watching a video where Robert Garcia and Brandon Rios were talking about the fight (Paulie vs Broner)......and one of them (I think it was Brandon) said something about Paulie being effective at times because of his busy body work....hitting the body. I think Robert´s probably focusing in MAdaina´s body punches and activity for this fight.
It´s funny, but I feel that old Maidana can be even better than this new Maidana in this fight......a guy going forward and being busier, with nasty body shots ? The kid won´t take that....
That mexican jorneyman only (beat) gave him hell because he was making Broner unconfortable with his agressiveness IMO, I don´t think Paulie gave him problems because he was moving and all either, but mostly because he was busier and throwing a lot of body shots. What Broner do when he is atacked ? He´s there, static.

Maidana´s hands are much faster now than they were before too, that can only be good in this fight...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> After the Paulie fight I was watching a video where Robert Garcia and Brandon Rios were talking about the fight (Paulie vs Broner)......and one of them (I think it was Brandon) said something about Paulie being effective at times because of his busy body work....hitting the body. I think Robert´s probably focusing in MAdaina´s body punches and activity for this fight.
> It´s funny, but I feel that old Maidana can be even better than this new Maidana in this fight......a guy going forward and being busier, with nasty body shots ? The kid won´t take that....
> That mexican jorneyman only (beat) gave him hell because he was making Broner unconfortable with his agressiveness IMO, I don´t think Paulie gave him problems because he was moving and all either, but mostly because he was busier and throwing a lot of body shots. What Broner do when he is atacked ? He´s there, static.
> 
> Maidana´s hands are much faster now than they were before too, that can only be good in this fight...


I agree with you there, the body is a prime target and Broner is static when he defends, if you feint him he shuts down flat footed. My concern though is whether Broner's offence is more effective. If the two stand in front of each other and trade body shots, I'm not positive Broner's the first to cave.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Masters said:


> Oscar always had the crowd behind him when he fought in Vegas. Matters not one bit he was born in neighboring California. Get Barrys cawk and balls off your face ******.


you can't recognize there's no one in front of the line you're in for his cock and balls onto your busted ass face. That speaks to the degree of cum he has already nutted onto your face

but more importantly you mentioned hometown when Oscar was never the hometown hero

Try to avoid coming back with some pansy shit. I know it's difficult given the fact that you're a silly bitch who uses words you don't know the meaning of, yet have the nerve to title yourself masters. You deserve a cock slap that will stretch back through the generations because of your inherent stupidity


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I agree with you there, the body is a prime target and Broner is static when he defends, if you feint him he shuts down flat footed. My concern though is whether Broner's offence is more effective. If the two stand in front of each other and trade body shots, I'm not positive Broner's the first to cave.


I hear you.....but Paulie seemed truly honest when he said that Broner is one of the lightest punchers he ever faced....he can´t crack, at that weight he can´t, I don´t see it. Paulie is tough but many people had him hurt before, fucking Cano had him hurt and scored a knockdown...Broner was not close to that....

If Maidana imposes his pressure, with a decent workrate, I can see his sucess, in the first 5 or 6 rounds..and with his body shots, like Paulie had during the fight when he attacked the body....I think Broner is going to fade in the second part of the fight.....and then there will be only one guy with a killer instict left in that ring.
Broner is not a boxer, he has not a good jab, he is not there moving around boxing with you....






A pitbull is going to hunt a puppy.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 6, 2013)

a little while ago I commented on one of his videos basically complimenting that particular video and then I asked if he could do one of his film studies on Brandon Rios and he blocked me :huh


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I really hope so!

There are several things in that vid I like.

One is that Maidana looks very fast with those uppercuts, almost looks sped up.

Another is that Robert is making him focus on his guard for defense, which will be crucial when he's closing the distance. He looks good doing it, rolling with the shots as he blocks them.

Robert using the pool noodles to poke his body as he himself does body work is also great, because as I said, there's a risk if the two just trade to the body.

I also like using the body shield t drill throwing while closing the distance, instead of just following around and waiting for an opening. Looks engaged and active on the uppercut bag as well.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Man I really hope so!
> 
> There are several things in that vid I like.
> 
> ...


think those uppers are sped up

RENE will win this shit. Adrien's inner beast is no match for RENE's inner beast


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> think those uppers are sped up
> 
> RENE will win this shit. Adrien's inner beast is no match for RENE's inner beast


#NoSoul


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> I hear you.....but Paulie seemed truly honest when he said that Broner is one of the lightest punchers he ever faced....he can´t crack, at that weight he can´t, I don´t see it. Paulie is tough but many people had him hurt before, fucking Cano had him hurt and scored a knockdown...Broner was not close to that....
> 
> If Maidana imposes his pressure, with a decent workrate, I can see his sucess, in the first 5 or 6 rounds..and with his body shots, like Paulie had during the fight when he attacked the body....I think Broner is going to fade in the second part of the fight.....and then there will be only one guy with a killer instict left in that ring.
> Broner is not a boxer, he has not a good jab, he is not there moving around boxing with you....
> ...


Wow, never heard of it. If its true, AB is in BIG, BIG trouble


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> but more importantly you mentioned hometown when Oscar was never the hometown hero


What a fantastic argument for you make. You really blew me away to the point of no retort with that. Try harder fighting your case dumb dumb instead of rambling on about jizz.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

From Russia said:


> Wow, never heard of it. If its true, AB is in BIG, BIG trouble


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

"I´ve been in the ring with everybody and I tell you, he´s one of the weakest punchers I ever met".
And he hit Paulie with the best he got, it´s not like he didn´t land a real good punch, he did land those......and Paulie who was hurt just in his previous fight against fucking Cano, with a knockdown and everything, didn´t feel a thing.
Maidana was dropped by Khan, dropped by Ortiz......these guys certainly could hit for sure, still couldn´t stop Marcos though. 
Paulie makes the point that Broner can make Maidana miss too many punches......maybe, in the head (not that much, Paulie is giving too much credit to Broner´s head movment imo).....but not in the body, he can´t hide the body, his guard is not good against body punches...they land pretty well.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> "I´ve been in the ring with everybody and I tell you, he´s one of the weakest punchers I ever met".
> And he hit Paulie with the best he got, it´s not like he didn´t land a real good punch, he did land those......and Paulie who was hurt just in his previous fight against fucking Cano, with a knockdown and everything, didn´t feel a thing.
> Maidana was dropped by Khan, dropped by Ortiz......these guys certainly could hit for sure, still couldn´t stop Marcos though.
> Paulie makes the point that Broner can make Maidana miss too many punches......maybe, in the head (not that much, Paulie is giving too much credit to Broner´s head movment imo).....but not in the body, he can´t hide the body, his guard is not good against body punches...they land pretty well.


Thanks for the video. I remember PDL fight, he landed some clean right hands and couldnt hurt Ponce, and we know that PDL is a 135lbs fighter with pretty average chin. Well, poor Bronnie doesnt have power, workrate and he is now in one of the toughest division with slick boxers and and big punchers.

I agree with you 100% about Broners defence, interesting that some B-level fighters managed to land combos on AB's body and he just freezes, PDL landed bodyshots at will. Its a one thing, when you are fighting small guys with average punch, but i am sure that Broner gets tested soon...


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :conf
> 
> RENE beats him


Maidana is going to get what my trainer use to say. "Get his ass chewed off the bone!" Broner will dominate him and it will look easy.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This is pretty dumb, talking about bullshit like "Whoever has more power, will win the fight! GO TO THE BODY!", just watch both fighters and its clearly visibly who is better, but if you wan't to let your blatant fanboyism result in your loss of Vcash, its on you.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Maidana is going to get what my trainer use to say. "Get his ass chewed off the bone!" Broner will dominate him and it will look easy.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...onference-Call&p=232572&viewfull=1#post232572

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...onference-Call&p=233076&viewfull=1#post233076


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Vic said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...onference-Call&p=232572&viewfull=1#post232572
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...onference-Call&p=233076&viewfull=1#post233076


So what he didn't stop him. He still kicked his ass in my opinion. Hitting arms and shoulders don't impress me much. I give credit to Paulie bc he came to fight.

Maidana is made for Broner. He will be too slow, wide and doesn't have the defense to handle Broner's offense.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> So what he didn't stop him. He still kicked his ass in my opinion. Hitting arms and shoulders don't impress me much. I give credit to Paulie bc he came to fight.
> 
> Maidana is made for Broner. He will be too slow, wide and doesn't have the defense to handle Broner's offense.


I posted that because I think you overrated Broner before (Paulie will be knocked out, *you bet on that*. Your words)....you are doing it again.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner by spectacular knockout or ref stoppage.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I didn´t score this fight for Paulie either.....I actually have it close but clear fro Broner (8-4), I believe. But Paulie connected body punches at will, Broner was standing there like a dummy, static like a tree....problem for Paulie is that he simply can´t crack a egg.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

ATrillionaire said:


> Broner by spectacular knockout or ref stoppage.


Not the first time you say that.....

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...onference-Call&p=233055&viewfull=1#post233055

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...onference-Call&p=233076&viewfull=1#post233076


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Masters said:


> What a fantastic argument for you make. You really blew me away to the point of no retort with that. Try harder fighting your case dumb dumb instead of rambling on about jizz.


argument with someone on your level? Let's review what happened you got pointed out as a "cawk and balls onto your face" loving hoe, as you mentioned, who uses words she doesn't know the meaning of. It crushed your minuscule mental capacity in the process. Your witless and generic sarcasm is that of a spited girl. back onto your knees where you belong.

home·town
ˈhōmˈtoun/Submit
noun
1.
the town where one was born or grew up, or the town of one's present fixed residence.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Maidana: Broner is No Mayweather, He Can Be Hit!


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Maidana: Broner is No Mayweather, He Can Be Hit!


Maidana is tailor made for Broner. You know damn well you see that. He is too slow, too wide and doesn't have the defense to handle Broner's Offense. Maidana will get raped to the body is the fight early on. Can't wait for this.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> argument with someone on your level? Let's review what happened you got pointed out as a "cawk and balls onto your face" loving hoe, as you mentioned, who uses words she doesn't know the meaning of. It crushed your minuscule mental capacity in the process. Your witless and generic sarcasm is that of a spited girl. back onto your knees where you belong.
> 
> home·town
> ˈhōmˈtoun/Submit
> ...


What a fucking childish argument. He doesn't have to be born in Vagas to be the homeboy.
He had the crowd behind him when he fought in Vegas. He was a Calafornia born fighter with the whole west coast as his fanbase. Who was the homeboy when Bradley fought Marquez? Marquez, and he was born in Mexico.
You authentic clown. Get this fool outta here, he's done.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Vic said:


> Not the first time you say that.....
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...onference-Call&p=233055&viewfull=1#post233055
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...onference-Call&p=233076&viewfull=1#post233076


And it wont be the last.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Maidana: Broner is No Mayweather, He Can Be Hit!


True, but everybody gets hit. Adrien isn't the same as Mayweather but who is? He's no Ward, or Rigo but he'll get the job done. He's gonna beat him up!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

ATrillionaire said:


> And it wont be the last.


That you´re wrong ?  :smile


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Masters said:


> What a fucking childish argument. He doesn't have to be born in Vagas to be the homeboy.
> He had the crowd behind him when he fought in Vegas. He was a Calafornia born fighter with the whole west coast as his fanbase. Who was the homeboy when Bradley fought Marquez? Marquez, and he was born in Mexico.
> You authentic clown. Get this fool outta here, he's done.


weak response from a pathetic soul

you've been made a fool of for trying to twist up the meaning of hometown to fit your petty agenda, so you witlessly admitted your error by using the term homeboy. you have a higher chance of getting barry's cawk and balls onto your face as you mentioned than making a respectable stand here


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> So what he didn't stop him. *He still kicked his ass in my opinion*. Hitting arms and shoulders don't impress me much. I give credit to Paulie bc he came to fight.
> 
> Maidana is made for Broner. He will be too slow, wide and doesn't have the defense to handle Broner's offense.


No he dindt.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I got Broner in this fight. He'll take a bit of punishment in there but I see him winning enough rounds to take a competitve decision. Stylistically, it's a fight that suits Broner but this is a different animal to what he's faced before. Maidana is significantly bigger and stronger than anyone Broner has face. Broner's punches aren't going to deter Maidana like he has previous opponents. He's in for a tough night but he's cute enough to out move the crude, yet powerful, slugger. Should be highly entertaining. Broner hasn't the footwork to bounce around and pot-shot a la Rigo/Mayweather.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> weak response from a pathetic soul
> 
> you've been made a fool of for trying to twist up the meaning of hometown to fit your petty agenda, so you witlessly admitted your error by using the term homeboy. you have a higher chance of getting barry's cawk and balls onto your face as you mentioned than making a respectable stand here


No, you just took what I said literally even though you knew exactly what I meant because you were born a dickhead. At no point did you prove Oscar wasn't the homeboy. You just love to talk about Barrys cawk and balls.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Masters said:


> No, you just took what I said literally even though you knew exactly what I meant because you were born a dickhead. At no point did you prove Oscar wasn't the homeboy. You just love to talk about Barrys cawk and balls.


there you go again preaching your faggetry. You habitually mention male genitals, I question if you're lacking a set of balls of your own since you're so enamored by them.



Masters said:


> Barrys cawk and balls


and yes I knew exactly that you were trying to spread bullshit by calling Oscar Vegas "hometown" fighter. Even a dickhead is still capable of walking with his head held high. The same can't be said of a grisly cuntface such as yourself


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> there you go again preaching your faggetry. You habitually mention male genitals, I question if you're lacking a set of balls of your own since you're so enamored by them.
> 
> and yes I knew exactly that you were trying to spread bullshit by calling Oscar Vegas "hometown" fighter. Even a dickhead is still capable of walking with his head held high. The same can't be said of a grisly cuntface such as yourself


Get back to me when you can dispute your argument. I got no interest trading queer insults, when you are probably getting off on it behind your computer, you closet fruit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Masters said:


> Get back to me when you can dispute your argument. I got no interest trading queer insults, when you are probably getting off on it behind your computer, you closet fruit.


shame your argument failed so bad that it's disputable. seriously, do you even think before you respond. getting the short end of the stick in the gene pool is no excuse for you to remain a senseless fagget.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> shame your argument failed so bad that it's disputable. seriously, do you even think before you respond. getting the short end of the stick in the gene pool is no excuse for you to remain a senseless fagget.


What was my argument?


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Masters said:


> Get back to me when you can dispute your argument. I got no interest trading queer insults, when you are probably getting off on it behind your computer, you closet fruit.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Good way of putting it, it seems like he's buying into his own hype, not pushing his performance, being content. I though the fight was competitive but not close, I could see giving Paulie 4 rounds not more, but in many rounds you got the impression "Paulie through a lot". For how dominant Broner was supposed to be Paulie should get credit for fighting well too, he had a good game-plan. Double jab to get Broner to shell up and lean on his back foot, then go to the body and finish up top. He didn't always land clean but like Floyd the left side of his body is the most exposed, but unlike Floyd Broner doesn't have the same experience or the movement to compensate.
> 
> Obviously not the same, a faded Paulie is not a faded DLH and Pac started at light flyweight.


no, it's not the same, but it's still a very unusual jump in weight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Masters said:


> What was my argument?


a weak one that was decimated with as much effort as it takes to breathe and twice as shitty as bladerunner's shit stained buck teeth


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

What would Adrien vs yung 24 yr old Floyd look like. Somone break it down pls. Whatever weight class it doesn't matter, although Ab a bit heavier than what Floyd was.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> What would Adrien vs yung 24 yr old Floyd look like. Somone break it down pls. Whatever weight class it doesn't matter, although Ab a bit heavier than what Floyd was.



Here is Floyd at 24


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here is Floyd at 24


He was really quick but I think Adrien would've stayed in the pocket and eventually stop Chavez. 
Floyd beats Adrien but you guys are so good at breakdowns and describing what the fight would look like.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Adrien Broner has one of the best left hooks in the game IMO


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> 100 vcash :verysad:rofl


:rofl Fuck off, it's Anderson Silva's fault.

I know that was directed to Vic, but still. :verysad


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl Fuck off, it's Anderson Silva's fault.
> 
> I know that was directed to Vic, but still. :verysad


Only bet when your 100% sure lol, I make bank whenever Wilder fights


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Only bet when your 100% sure lol, I make bank whenever Wilder fights


Yeah, it was on a whim at the last minute. Fucking stupid. I had thousands after the NBA Finals.


----------



## ControlIsFun (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a few thoughts.

1, I know who you are. Your growing more & more confident. I like that. How is that BS boxing website you built coming along? Also your dreams of being a trainer? It's been a long time since we spoke on Skype and I rejected your offer to help you learn boxing from a trainers perspective so your website can be more credible. Either way persistence pays off. Keep up the great work.

2, You and a few others here are right. I'm racist & only like a certain style of fighters as evidenced by my videos featuring GGG



 Ward,Guzman,Prodonikov,Rigondeaux



 Duran



 Walcott,Mancini, Marquez



 Tyson




3, I believe there was an intelligent comment here educating some of you however anything intelligent is always dismissed these days generally across many niche's including government. I believe the guy said my channel is for Fighters & Trainers. We cover the Martial Art of Boxing inside the ring. I don't make videos for fans. I say again, I do not make videos for fans. Fans are welcome. As the person alluded to fans can go to Dwyer, ESNEWS etc etc

4, My name was put in a sentence with Coach Rick. Coach Rick is a Pad Man, a Mittoligist. I am a Boxing Trainer.

5, Some more of my bias videos 



 



 



 




6, I am deeply saddened to learn people on the internet don't like me. I guess my students globally that love what AMSB represents will do 



 



 



 








7, I sincerely apologize for being Black 6'5 240lbs and authoritative. I understand that can diminish my message.

Have a good day Champ



From Russia said:


> He called Broner a "bored genius" and i said in comment section: "AB is an assclown, who lost to Quintero, PDL and looked poor against weakest champ at 147". Not very politically correct by me, but i think what i said is truth. Here that video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ControlIsFun said:


> I have a few thoughts.
> 
> 1, I know who you are. Your growing more & more confident. I like that. How is that BS boxing website you built coming along? Also your dreams of being a trainer? It's been a long time since we spoke on Skype and I rejected your offer to help you learn boxing from a trainers perspective so your website can be more credible. Either way persistence pays off. Keep up the great work.
> 
> ...


:rofl
How's the ego on this muppet. No one gives a fuck about your reputation or cares to watch all your shitty videos, why don't you just be a man and tell us why you disagree with the criticism directed towards you? I broke down your Lomachenko video and you just ran along without addressing anything.
YDKSAB, you're a poser. No one cares about your height you fucking tool, you get judged on what you say.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

"I sincerely apologize for being Black 6'5 240lbs and authoritative. "
___________________________________
I hate you so much!


----------



## ControlIsFun (Dec 17, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :rofl
> How's the ego on this muppet. No one gives a fuck about your reputation or cares to watch all your shitty videos, why don't you just be a man and tell us why you disagree with the criticism directed towards you? I broke down your Lomachenko video and you just ran along without addressing anything.
> YDKSAB, you're a poser. No one cares about your height you fucking tool, you get judged on what you say.


I don't care and don't pay attention this forum. A fan let me know about the talk here. I dont care what you have to say because your a nobody. Your here to discuss me and my videos. Nobody comes here to talk about anything you do. That's because your nobody. Consider termination


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

I dunno if its a real Barry, but anyways, whe did he came to this forum and talks to "nobodies"


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner is not a genius. He cant even throw a proper jab. Not even mentioning his poor legs. Dude is moving on his tailbone. He doesnt plant his toes first. I cant call any boxer a genius with poor leg work like that. Watch his figths and you will notice that he plants his tailbone first frequently.

Dude is as flat footed and stiff in his legs as it gets.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Broner is not a genius. He cant even throw a proper jab. Not even mentioning his poor legs. Dude is moving on his tailbone. He doesnt plant his toes first. I cant call any boxer a genius with poor leg work like that. Watch his figths and you will notice that he plants his tailbone first frequently.
> 
> Dude is as flat footed and stiff in his legs as it gets.


A genius who got outboxed by fucking Quintero(who had only 6 pro fights) and outworked by fucking PDL, who is a B-level fighter at best.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

From Russia said:


> A genius wont be outboxed by fucking Quintero(who had only 6 pro fights) and outworked by fucking PDL, who is a B-level fighter at best.


With legs like that he is there to be outboxed. I cant believe they dindt fix it. Why would any good boxer plant his tailbone first? You plant your toes first. Its really not hard to do. Sometimes he does it right and but the next time he plants his tailbone first again. I guess its some bad habit. 
And he cant throw a jab. His jab is piss poor.

His legs are very straight and stiff too quite often. Normally you want your legs bended and loose but Broners legs are stiff frequently.

Broner is good. But a genius? Hell no.


----------



## ControlIsFun (Dec 17, 2012)

From Russia said:


> I dunno if it's a real Barry, but anyway, whe did he came to this forum and talks to "nobodies"


Nobodies? Trying to rally the troops? No worries anybody dumb enough to fall for that aint worth life anyway. I wish you the best of luck as an aspiring trainer and I hope you get to lead men and women someday besides a few followers on a forum.

I'm done with you clown


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ControlIsFun said:


> I don't care and don't pay attention this forum. A fan let me know about the talk here. I dont care what you have to say because your a nobody. Your here to discuss me and my videos. Nobody comes here to talk about anything you do. That's because your nobody. Consider termination


That's great, you're a nobody too. There are cat videos on youtube that get a million times more views than your shitty boxing videos. Some Cat > you.
I've only ever watched one video of yours btw and it was absolute shit. You're 6'5 and 240 pounds of dumb fuck. :cheers


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That's great, you're a nobody too. There are cat videos on youtube that get a million times more views than your shitty boxing videos. Some Cat > you.
> I've only ever watched one video of yours btw and it was absolute shit. You're 6'5 and 240 pounds of dumb fuck. :cheers


:fight


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like a confident "Black 6'5 240lbs" "boxing trainer" Barry is a bit butthurt, hehe


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That's great, you're a nobody too. There are cat videos on youtube that get a million times more views than your shitty boxing videos. Some Cat > you.
> I've only ever watched one video of yours btw and it was absolute shit. You're 6'5 and 240 pounds of dumb fuck. :cheers


:rofl:yep


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

I also like how this "boxing trainer" completely ignores posts about Broners questionable performances and just calls users "nobody" and "clown". Very professional from BR


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

ControlIsFun said:


> Nobodies? Trying to rally the troops? No worries anybody dumb enough to fall for that aint worth life anyway. I wish you the best of luck as an aspiring trainer and I hope you get to lead men and women someday besides a few followers on a forum.
> 
> I'm done with you clown


Why would you put forth Liston as an example to why Tyson loses to Ali instead of Frazier , who is more has more in common with Tyson and who beat Ali?

You take the opening rounds of fights and base everything on that round. Its utterly reatarded to judge fighters on an opening round which is commonly used to just feel each other out.

I ponted this out and was blocked and comment deleted. You can only talk box going one way and thats your own narrow minded way.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :rofl
> How's the ego on this muppet. No one gives a fuck about your reputation or cares to watch all your shitty videos, why don't you just be a man and tell us why you disagree with the criticism directed towards you? I broke down your Lomachenko video and you just ran along without addressing anything.
> YDKSAB, you're a poser. No one cares about your height you fucking tool, you get judged on what you say.


I agreed with almost everything he said about Lomachenko :conf


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

So did I.

No one can take dealt_With or From Russia serious in comparison to Coach B. He's out there doing it in every since of the word, they're online stewing it. :lol: @ControlIsFun keep doing you Coach! Real boxing fans/analyst are respecting you and pulling for your continued success and benefit to our beloved sport! :happy


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agreed with almost everything he said about Lomachenko :conf


That's great, I broke down everything he said in the video. He thinks he's above discussing anything on a forum, the guy is literally a joke.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> So did I.
> 
> No one can take dealt_With or From Russia serious in comparison to Coach B. He's out there doing it in every since of the word, they're online stewing it. :lol: @ControlIsFun keep doing you Coach! Real boxing fans/analyst are respecting you and pulling for your continued success and benefit to our beloved sport! :happy


If you're from the US and you're a fan of fighters who use a shoulder roll (no matter how average they actually are i.e. Broner) then you're going to love his bias and Nazim Richardson style wank and 'words of wisdom'.
For anybody with a brain you can point out flaws in what he says immediately. He really lacks intelligence, which is why you probably feel like you can relate to him. 
When are you going to grow some balls and take that bet btw? It's very simple, Salido beats Loma and I'm gone forever, Loma beats Salido and you're gone. No 6 round stipulations and faggotry either, let's keep it very simple.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

From Russia said:


> "I sincerely apologize for being Black 6'5 240lbs and authoritative. "
> ___________________________________
> I hate you so much!


Yeah I hope you get killed by blacks you Slavic turd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That's great, I broke down everything he said in the video. He thinks he's above discussing anything on a forum, the guy is literally a joke.


I wish he would take time to discuss things and defend his points more, but you should try to tone down on how aggressive you are in your posts if you want him to come with a serious reply.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wish he would take time to discuss things and defend his points more, but you should try to tone down on how aggressive you are in your posts if you want him to come with a serious reply.


I haven't taken the time to read this whole thread but I imagine any criticism of Loma will be met badly, I thought he looked good but his opponent was ranked like 1700 p4p.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wish he would take time to discuss things and defend his points more, but you should try to tone down on how aggressive you are in your posts if you want him to come with a serious reply.


I didn't even know he was on CHB at the time, when I found out that he was ControlIsFun I even apologised for the harshness of my words in order to get a response. This guy is rude and aggressive himself, and completely dismissive of anything he doesn't believe in. The fact that he thinks Broner is an extraterrestrial boxing genius and yet he's willing to criticise Lomachenko for his choice of opponent in his pro debut just goes to show how reasonable and intelligent the guy isn't.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> I haven't taken the time to read this whole thread but I imagine any criticism of Loma will be met badly, I thought he looked good but his opponent was ranked like 1700 p4p.


Name a fighter with a better opponent in their pro debut that they looked better against than Loma did? Ramirez was on par with some guys Gamboa has been getting 12 round decisions against over the years. Lomachenko destroyed him in 4 while trying to get the rounds in.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Name a fighter with a better opponent in their pro debut that they looked better against than Loma did? Ramirez was on par with some guys Gamboa has been getting 12 round decisions against over the years. Lomachenko destroyed him in 4 while trying to get the rounds in.


You see that's what you don't get, you create Loma hate, it was a good debut vs a good opponent for his first fight but you guys are so brutal that all the black fans will hate him. If I acted like this about Spence who be at the gym up the street you would hate him. By the way he talked about size because like with a guy like Gaul I wish I could beat the shit out of him and being a huge guy we aren't used to people talking crazy.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> You see that's what you don't get, you create Loma hate, it was a good debut vs a good opponent for his first fight but you guys are so brutal that all the black fans will hate him. If I acted like this about Spence who be at the gym up the street you would hate him. By the way he talked about size because like with a guy like Gaul I wish I could beat the shit out of him and being a huge guy we aren't used to people talking crazy.


Anybody who makes anything to do with sport a 'black vs white' issue is straight up retarded anyway. Spence is a good fighter that I'm excited about for the future but obviously he doesn't deserve anywhere near the hype Lomachenko is/will be getting. Personally I would never have my views of a fighter influenced by their fans, as I've said before I really don't understand that. If somebody is talking constantly about how great Broner is then I'd spend more time saying "He's not that good" but that wouldn't cause me to change my view and say that he is worse than he actually is.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Anybody who makes anything to do with sport a 'black vs white' issue is straight up retarded anyway. Spence is a good fighter that I'm excited about for the future but obviously he doesn't deserve anywhere near the hype Lomachenko is/will be getting. Personally I would never have my views of a fighter influenced by their fans, as I've said before I really don't understand that. If somebody is talking constantly about how great Broner is then I'd spend more time saying "He's not that good" but that wouldn't cause me to change my view and say that he is worse than he actually is.


I'll be real honest I hate hype jobs, Bogo likes to call me a racist but I went hard at Crawford as a hype job. The thing about you guys is you always seem to pick the white guy to love. If Loma was a black kid from Cali you wouldn't love him, where is the Ward love from you guys? It's almost like you want to troll people with Loma but expect them to like him, it's very weird.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ControlIsFun said:


> I have a few thoughts.
> 
> 1, I know who you are. Your growing more & more confident. I like that. How is that BS boxing website you built coming along? Also your dreams of being a trainer? It's been a long time since we spoke on Skype and I rejected your offer to help you learn boxing from a trainers perspective so your website can be more credible. Either way persistence pays off. Keep up the great work.
> 
> ...


let em have it :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> I'll be real honest I hate hype jobs, Bogo likes to call me a racist but I went hard at Crawford as a hype job. The thing about you guys is you always seem to pick the white guy to love. If Loma was a black kid from Cali you wouldn't love him, where is the Ward love from you guys? It's almost like you want to troll people with Loma but expect them to like him, it's very weird.


Dude.. I'm one of the biggest Ward fans on here. He was my p4p #1 until Floyd beat Canelo. Again, you're seeing what you want to see - confirmation bias.
In fact I've said before that the only fighter in the pro game who is almost as complete as Lomachenko is, is Andre Ward.
I don't care if anybody is a fan of Lomachenko or not. But if you can't see his immense talent YDKSAB.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Dude.. I'm one of the biggest Ward fans on here. He was my p4p #1 until Floyd beat Canelo. Again, you're seeing what you want to see - confirmation bias.
> In fact I've said before that the only fighter in the pro game who is almost as complete as Lomachenko is, is Andre Ward.
> I don't care if anybody is a fan of Lomachenko or not. But if you can't see his immense talent YDKSAB.


Yeah Golovkin fans say that to, I wonder is it about you being a Hipster? I've said multiple times he looked very good so I don't know what you are talking about, I more question your motives. I've seen many Loma fans say it's not racial but I magically seem to miss these other comments.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, I just watched that last video Barry posted 'Strength and Conditioning'. As an actual strength and conditioning coach for a professional team and not a self-apointed strength and conditioning guru as Barry is, I can say that that is some pointless and gimmicky training right there. Internet guru Barry :rofl @ControlIsFun


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> Yeah Golovkin fans say that to, I wonder is it about you being a Hipster? I've said multiple times he looked very good so I don't know what you are talking about, I more question your motives. I've seen many Loma fans say it's not racial but I magically seem to miss these other comments.


As I said, that's known as 'confirmation bias'. That's your bad, don't accuse me of being racist or biased. 
I'm a big fan of the amateur game and a fighter finishes with a record of 396-1, two world and two olympic gold medals. Gee I wonder what my motive for being excited about him could be...? atsch
Sort out your issues and stop projecting, I was actually similarly hyped up for Demetrius Andrade after the 2007 Worlds.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> As I said, that's known as 'confirmation bias'. That's your bad, don't accuse me of being racist or biased.
> I'm a big fan of the amateur game and a fighter finishes with a record of 396-1, two world and two olympic gold medals. Gee I wonder what my motive for being excited about him could be...? atsch
> Sort out your issues and stop projecting, I was actually similarly hyped up for Demetrius Andrade after the 2007 Worlds.


I won't act like I believe you, maybe it's because your Loma love is so obvious, I don't think it's my issue, I guarantee most black fans think you only like Loma cause he is white, listen to Tha Boxing Voice, I be on there and my thoughts are pretty mainstream.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> I won't act like I believe you, maybe it's because your Loma love is so obvious, I don't think it's my issue, I guarantee most black fans think you only like Loma cause he is white, listen to Tha Boxing Voice, I be on there and my thoughts are pretty mainstream.


So I'm responsible for other peoples issues now? I don't care what anyone thinks, if someone thinks that they're a dumb ass who can fuck right off.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So I'm responsible for other peoples issues now? I don't care what anyone thinks, if someone thinks that they're a dumb ass who can fuck right off.


It's funny a *** like Bogo will ban me because I don't like his favorite fighter Golovkin but all the Euros only embrace white fighters and talk shit about black fighters than act offended when we say you are racist.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> It's funny a *** like Bogo will ban me because I don't like his favorite fighter Golovkin but all the Euros only embrace white fighters and talk shit about black fighters than act offended when we say you are racist.


You are an idiot. You actually are racist, which is why you're so hung up on it. I'm a fan of good boxing, and that's it. That's why I'm a fan of Cuban fighters, and Eastern Euro fighters generally. I'm a big fan of Ward, and my favourite boxers of all time are Roy Jones, Whitaker, and Toney. Good boxers aren't coming from the US these days though, so I'm going to be following boxers more from other places. That doesn't make me racist. Work on your issues, you're obviously insecure as fuck when it comes to race.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You are an idiot. You actually are racist, which is why you're so hung up on it. I'm a fan of good boxing, and that's it. That's why I'm a fan of Cuban fighters, and Eastern Euro fighters generally. I'm a big fan of Ward, and my favourite boxers of all time are Roy Jones, Whitaker, and Toney. Good boxers aren't coming from the US these days though, so I'm going to be following boxers more from other places. That doesn't make me racist. Work on your issues, you're obviously insecure as fuck when it comes to race.


Fuck you, you Nazi cunt. You only like Loma cause he's a white bitch like you. You only like Eastern Euro fighters cause you are a racist cunt.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> Fuck you, you Nazi cunt. You only like Loma cause he's a white bitch like you. You only like Eastern Euro fighters cause you are a racist cunt.


:lol::rolleyes


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol::rolleyes


I can't wait to your *** boxer gets beaten by a Mexican, fuck you and your whore mom.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> I can't wait to your *** boxer gets beaten by a Mexican, fuck you and your whore mom.


My mother is well dead. But seeing as she had white skin she is still clearly superior to your alive mother with dark skin. My mother > yours.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_With is not a racist. I feel like he over hype Lomachenko to a extent but Lomachenko really does look fantastic.

As for this From Russia guy and his criticism of Barry Robinson.

Robinson's break down of older fighters were brilliant and his training videos are decent. He is Black and he is around 6'5 and 240. He's no Prime Lewis(Prime LL will shatter Robinson's jaw into a billion pieces) but he displays semi good power and decent speed. 

Now can Barry Robinson beat me? I highly doubt it. But I'm pretty sure he can utterly crush 99% of the posters on this forum. 
He is a knowledgable dude and I respect all his hard work. Is he bias towards Black fighters? I think a little bit but that's ok because he himself is Black.
Overall he is a fair guy and a good trainer/mentor. 

Although I would not post videos of Domonic Breazle and brag about having 'trained' him.. since Breazle will most likely end up a KO victim in the near future.

Once again.. Robinson is a good trainer, a good person, and knows the sport very well. I respect the Hell out of him.. he is one of the very few martial artists that can perhaps give me a challenge for however short that challenge will be.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> My mother is well dead. But seeing as she had white skin she is still clearly superior to your alive mother with dark skin. My mother > yours.


Ha I like the racist you, you finally aren't hiding who you are.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Dealt_With is not a racist. I feel like he over hype Lomachenko to a extent but Lomachenko really does look fantastic.
> 
> As for this From Russia guy and his criticism of Barry Robinson.
> 
> ...


Awe man don't embrace Loma, you really think he'd love that man if he was black?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Dealt_With is not a racist. I feel like he over hype Lomachenko to a extent but Lomachenko really does look fantastic.
> 
> As for this From Russia guy and his criticism of Barry Robinson.
> 
> ...


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> Awe man don't embrace Loma, you really think he'd love that man if he was black?


Honestly? No. I don't. But I just don't get the sense of racism I get from Klittards when reading Dealt's posts..... 
But if Lomachenko was from Queens... NY.. ya I won't see him liking Loma.

But if Anthony Joshua was from Kiev . I won't be liking him either.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Honestly? No. I don't. But I just don't get the sense of racism I get from Klittards when reading Dealt's posts.....
> But if Lomachenko was from Queens... NY.. ya I won't see him liking Loma.
> 
> But if Anthony Joshua was from Kiev . I won't be liking him either.


Very honest, I think you speak the truth.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix, Oneshot, and Dealt_with :lol:

We need Relentless here


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Honestly? No. I don't. But I just don't get the sense of racism I get from Klittards when reading Dealt's posts.....
> But if Lomachenko was from Queens... NY.. ya I won't see him liking Loma.
> 
> But if Anthony Joshua was from Kiev . I won't be liking him either.


I'm a massive Rigo fan, he's from Cuba and doesn't even speak the same language as me. If a fighter was coming out of Queens with a 396-1 record and all the accomplishments Loma has, fighting for a title in his second pro fight then EVERYBODY and myself would be excited for that guy.
My favourite albums from any genre (Illmatic and the Infamous) are from artists originating from Queens btw. Music is a lot more personal and reflective of your beliefs/personality than a boxer you follow wouldn't you say? I can relate to anything/anyone, where someone is from honestly has ZERO to do with anything for me. "It ain't where you're from, it's where you at". I think Elvis said that.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm a massive Rigo fan, he's from Cuba and doesn't even speak the same language as me. If a fighter was coming out of Queens with a 396-1 record and all the accomplishments Loma has, fighting for a title in his second pro fight then EVERYBODY and myself would be excited for that guy.
> My favourite albums from any genre (Illmatic and the Infamous) are from artists originating from Queens btw. Music is a lot more personal and reflective of your beliefs/personality than a boxer you follow wouldn't you say? I can relate to anything/anyone, where someone is from honestly has ZERO to do with anything for me. "It ain't where you're from, it's where you at". I think Elvis said that.


The thing is no one believes this, that is the cause of the Loma backlash vs blacks being racist against Loma.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> The thing is no one believes this, that is the cause of the Loma backlash vs blacks being racist against Loma.


If there's anything against Lomachenko I'd say it'd be the unconscious conditioning with the US vs Soviet thing going back in time. I'm neither so I don't have that, I just like good boxing.


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If there's anything against Lomachenko I'd say it'd be the unconscious conditioning with the US vs Soviet thing going back in time. I'm neither so I don't have that, I just like good boxing.


That's a tiny part, no one would say fuck Loma if yall didn't build him up, it's messed up that the USA is the only country not allowed to cheer it's boxers.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm a massive Rigo fan, he's from Cuba and doesn't even speak the same language as me. If a fighter was coming out of Queens with a 396-1 record and all the accomplishments Loma has, fighting for a title in his second pro fight then EVERYBODY and myself would be excited for that guy.
> My favourite albums from any genre (Illmatic and the Infamous) are from artists originating from Queens btw. Music is a lot more personal and reflective of your beliefs/personality than a boxer you follow wouldn't you say? I can relate to anything/anyone, where someone is from honestly has ZERO to do with anything for me. "It ain't where you're from, it's where you at". I think Elvis said that.


Best song off The Infamous:


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

Funny story Prodigy is not from Queens he is from Long Island and he has one of the most questionable background stories in rap.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> Funny story Prodigy is not from Queens he is from Long Island and he has one of the most questionable background stories in rap.


i heard he's a ****


----------



## HBOhatesblackfighters (Oct 26, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i heard he's a ****


I believe it, this guy is so soft it's insane, he was looking like a *** when talking about Tru Life coming into the studio, Tru Life ended it getting a murder charge after that for stabbing a guy so Prodigy should have been scared.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

HBOhatesblackfighters said:


> Funny story Prodigy is not from Queens he is from Long Island and he has one of the most questionable background stories in rap.


They have been completely ruined since Takeover. Prodigy a lot more so than Havoc, who's a genius producer even if he was taking art classes in Manhattan while rhyming about bucking every other motherfucker. Whatever :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> They have been completely ruined since Takeover. Prodigy a lot more so than Havoc, who's a genius producer even if he was taking art classes in Manhattan while rhyming about bucking every other motherfucker. Whatever :lol:


:lol:
I don't really care how 'real' anyone is, they're entertainers/actors imo. I still like Black Moon and Smif-n-Wessun regardless of their actual body count.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Best song off The Infamous:


I can't call it, my favourite song from that album changes all the time. Hell On Earth is nowhere near as good as this album for me.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol:
> I don't really care how 'real' anyone is, they're entertainers/actors imo. I still like Black Moon and Smif-n-Wessun regardless of their actual body count.


Tell me about it, I'm a Kool G Rap fan. :lol:

GZA and Pharoahe Monch are my favorite MCs and are about as far from gangsta rap as it gets without being backpack rap.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Glad to see oneshot here, this thread needs more intelligent posters like him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> This is pretty dumb, talking about bullshit like "Whoever has more power, will win the fight! GO TO THE BODY!", just watch both fighters and its clearly visibly who is better, but if you wan't to let your blatant fanboyism result in your loss of Vcash, its on you.


I know, I know.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Great page.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?22977-Just-got-blocked-by-Barry-Robinson-LOL/page11


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice one either.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?22977-Just-got-blocked-by-Barry-Robinson-LOL/page12


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> So what he didn't stop him. He still kicked his ass in my opinion. Hitting arms and shoulders don't impress me much. I give credit to Paulie bc he came to fight.
> 
> Maidana is made for Broner. He will be too slow, wide and doesn't have the defense to handle Broner's offense.





Vic said:


> I posted that because I think you overrated Broner before (Paulie will be knocked out, *you bet on that*. Your words)....you are doing it again.


You overrated BRoner again for this fight.....you a good poster and all, but overrated Broner and underrated Marcos.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> I know, I know.


You Got Me. You Got Me.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

adrien is a bored genius

he got sentimental seeing someone try to be exactly like Floyd and got a premature ejaculation over it:verysad


----------



## ControlIsFun (Dec 17, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> adrien is a bored genius
> 
> he got sentimental seeing someone try to be exactly like Floyd and got a premature ejaculation over it:verysad


#BronerMaidana post fight comments. Broner did not fight to his potential mentally or physically. Maidana proved to be a great student & shows its never to late to add intelligence mentally/physically to your craft if you have the courage to change trainers or your training mentality.

Broner...I dont judge other humans. Charlie Sheen has sex with prostitutes and uses cocaine. He does his job very well. 6 or so years ago Brittney Spears was showing her vagina publicly as often as possible. She made great music and dropped a platinum album that same year. Mayweather retired from the sport for 2 years and came back a complete Martial Artist mentally & Physically. They all did their job, Broner didnt.

It sucks that people especially men judge other men. I dont live the way some people live...we all mature differently. We all got dirty laundry. We all were young (age & mentally) once. You are not a God. Talk boxing or STFU

#boxing


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll talk boxing.
Broner is a over rated grits eating hype job that just got sonned by a fighter who lost the vast majority of his biggest fights.

BLAT.

YA DIG.

(James Figg)


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

hehehe...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Vic said:


> Avatar bet in december?





Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'll do a 1 month avatar bet with you, if I lose I'll rock the avatar of your chosing.


You doing it ??? We had a deal there ??

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...y-Robinson-LOL&p=624333&viewfull=1#post624333

I mean, we agreed, right ?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> You doing it ??? We had a deal there ??
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...y-Robinson-LOL&p=624333&viewfull=1#post624333
> 
> I mean, we agreed, right ?


Of course I stand by my bets.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Of course I stand by my bets.


A honored alabamian man!:deal::yep
Give me a few minutes, and I will give you one cool avatar.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Of course I stand by my bets.


See your PMs.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> See your PMs.


LOL
You are lucky I'm a fan of his work. This isn't a punishment at all.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL
> You are lucky I'm a fan of his work. This isn't a punishment at all.


Haha :good he is a G.


----------

